# Sticky  Show and Shine



## phreebsd

Just cleaned your ride and want to show it off? Do so here!


----------



## bruteman

dang cleaned up good what did you use for all that shine


----------



## lilbigtonka

heres mine after a wash today with the 30's on


----------



## Lulu500

Here's mine after a bath


----------



## phreebsd

bruteman said:


> dang cleaned up good what did you use for all that shine


Meguiars hot shine. works waaay better than the cherry smelling tire wet i been using in the past. 



lilbigtonka said:


> heres mine after a wash today with the 30's on


Nice looking bike.



Lulu500 said:


> Here's mine after a bath


supah clean girl!


----------



## rsb5772

Good looking bikes! Wish I had the patience to clean mine up like that.


----------



## IBBruin

Nice looking machines. No way I could ever get mine to look that sharp.


----------



## phreebsd

Somtimes I'm anal


----------



## Polaris425




----------



## jctgumby




----------



## jctgumby

I had too many...Here's the rest...


----------



## Yesterday

:bling: i like!


----------



## phreebsd

nice exhaust snork


----------



## hondamudder04

all those bikes are BEAST:bigok:


----------



## hondarecoveryman

Well She aint nothin like that but ...the Mistress


----------



## TX4PLAY

Here's one of mine after a fresh coat of clean for the show n' shine...Finally getting a full set off w/o OT there will be some riding going on this weekend, gotta go blow the soot out of it!


----------



## lilbigtonka

tx4play u forgot to wash the front rims look closely the back are clean the fronts are dirty haha nice brute for sure


----------



## TX4PLAY

I'll have to get on my wife's azz I told her she better not miss a spot! J/K 

Seriously I probably had a pretty good Buzz by the time I got to that corner!
:beerchug:


----------



## phreebsd

haha good eye. he missed the inside 

that's a mighty fine looking bike. hopefully ill be lifted like that eventually.


----------



## jctgumby

Finished up my radiator relocate...Here's some pics...I used alot of the info from Phreebsd write up...Thanks man for the great details on the brackets...


----------



## phreebsd

looks good. say bye to overheating


----------



## Yesterday

that painted radiator and exhaust snorkel looks good


----------



## yiluss

here´s mine


----------



## phreebsd

gorgeous blue brotha!


----------



## Polaris425

yeah i really like that blue as well.


----------



## IBBruin

It aint as purdy as some but this is as shiny as mine gets.


----------



## hondarecoveryman

I think both Prairies in the forum are here now:haha: That rad relocate is awesome


----------



## yiluss

phreebsd said:


> gorgeous blue brotha!





Polaris425 said:


> yeah i really like that blue as well.


thank you gentlemen


----------



## BF750Mx

OOOohhh !! Amazing bikes, nice equipment, all of you.


Time for the Black babes, in stock mode.


----------



## Polaris425

Now that's a good lookin machine! ^^


----------



## RDWD

Here she is finally cleaned up. Anybody guess who's truck that is?


----------



## BF750Mx

Thanks men.


----------



## phreebsd

RDWD said:


> Here she is finally cleaned up. Anybody guess who's truck that is?


 
it's probably this same truck!!


----------



## RDWD

^^ Yep ole blue


----------



## phreebsd

IBBruin said:


> It aint as purdy as some but this is as shiny as mine gets.


fine lookin prairie


----------



## IBBruin

TY sir


----------



## 1bigforeman

What?? No Camo??? Yes, it was a long day. I did the wheeler and the truck.


----------



## Polaris425

:rockn:


----------



## jctgumby

Some new shiny pics


----------



## RDWD

Nice, I like the custom exhaust mod. Is that snork detachable by any chance?


----------



## jctgumby

No, I welded it on...


----------



## RDWD

Well it looks really good.


----------



## jctgumby

Thanks alot


----------



## 06REDGRIZZ




----------



## Polaris425

looks goo!!!d :rockn: you really got the red shined up!


----------



## phreebsd

good looking bike. i think i wanna cut yours and use it for something.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Sweet looking bike there 06RedGrizz. definitely a clean bike!!


----------



## Yesterday

sexy


----------



## 06REDGRIZZ

yeah if only it would run for more than a month i would be in good shape. i have had it for almost a year now and i have rode it a total of 5 times and i have spun two rod bearings.

preebsd use the pics for what ever you want.


----------



## bayou_boy_22

sucks to hear about the rod bearings but man that is a nice bike.


----------



## phreebsd

06REDGRIZZ said:


> yeah if only it would run for more than a month i would be in good shape. i have had it for almost a year now and i have rode it a total of 5 times and i have spun two rod bearings.
> 
> preebsd use the pics for what ever you want.


thanks


----------



## 650Brute

Bout' as clean as mine gets.....


----------



## Bam Bam

Tried the Turtle wax tire foam worked pretty good


----------



## Polaris425

bam bam what is that tank under the read fender? radiator over flow?


----------



## 08GreenBrute

Polaris425 said:


> bam bam what is that tank under the read fender? radiator over flow?


 
yea that is the overflow


----------



## GreenRancher

Thats a nice lookin rancher


----------



## Bam Bam

Thanks for the compliment. I dont think it was a very good designed place for it. Im waiting for something to fly up and knock it off or put a hole in it. I also tried the F21 I believe the F21 is better it doesnt seem to spot up before you wipe it off.


----------



## Big D

phreebsd said:


> Just cleaned your ride and want to show it off? Do so here!


Where did you get the storage case on the left hand side of your handle bars?


----------



## phreebsd

that's stock equipment. they started putting those on the 2008 model 750's.
You can do the same thing on a 05-07. you need to buy the storge box and replace the front rack with an 08 rack.


----------



## Big D

phreebsd said:


> that's stock equipment. they started putting those on the 2008 model 750's.
> You can do the same thing on a 05-07. you need to buy the storge box and replace the front rack with an 08 rack.


Thanks
D


----------



## lilbigtonka

all cleaned up with the new tires


----------



## phreebsd

Looks good. now you need to drop the box and put the radiator up on the rack.


----------



## codyh

Thats a good lookin bike right there


----------



## lilbigtonka

steve you already know the sotry behind that lol and cody thanks man i am lovin these new backs just this florida clay likes to stain everything like the exhaust as you can see lol


----------



## bayou_boy_22

tonka what you do with the zillas. looks good as always.


----------



## lilbigtonka

sold em to a guy on here tampabrute


----------



## bayou_boy_22

Cool what size backs did you go with.


----------



## Offroadin89

looks good brandon, especially after what we rode in last!! haha my tires are still blue!


----------



## lilbigtonka

30x9 up front and 30x11 in rear and i tell ya what, im loving the fact that i got the 14's im likin them more everytime i look at pics of my bike lol


----------



## boostedagain




----------



## 08GreenBrute

nice looking bikes


----------



## phreebsd

Nice looking Honda


----------



## meangreen360

couple of pics after wash


----------



## Polaris425

Looks good!


----------



## 650Brute

Nice Team Green Kawi!!!!!!


----------



## phreebsd

Cleaned her up today
































:rockn:


----------



## bayou_boy_22

Lookin good. I need to find the time to clean mine.


----------



## Bootlegger

I will take some updated pics of it with the new HMF and sponsor stickers and post them soon.


----------



## phreebsd

dang son, i wish i could afford a tahoe!


----------



## Bootlegger

phreebsd said:


> dang son, i wish i could afford a tahoe!


You can...I bought it new in 2003...its a 2002 model...my wife has put a 159,000 miles on it and the only thing we have ever done to it was a fuel injector for $50. It still runs just like a new one....when its wore out I will buy another....they are great SUV's. I like like Ford and Chevy both....My truck is an 04 with 135,000 on it and so far all I have done to it was two coil packs. It has the smaller V8 though...but it pulls good. I can pull 4 atv's with no problems. I pulled Six with it once and it did fine then as well.


----------



## phreebsd

that's great. my 4runner struggles to pull 2 
that's how we roll too. paid off vehicles. we havent had a car payment in years and years 

hehe! great looking king quad, btw.


----------



## Bootlegger

phreebsd said:


> that's great. my 4runner struggles to pull 2
> that's how we roll too. paid off vehicles. we havent had a car payment in years and years
> 
> hehe! great looking king quad, btw.


Thanks....we don't have payment either...and if I can help it we never will. I drive one till it falls apart....lol. I am not much on being in debt up to my eyeballs just so I can have Pimpin ride....lol. I got some friends that are in very HIGH debt cause they want everyone to think they have money and nice stuff... Then they don't have enough money to go or do anything....:thinking: I could care less...if it runs good and serves my purpose I like it.


----------



## phreebsd

Wtg boot. Same here bro.


----------



## DaveMK1

*This is as clean as she gets*


----------



## phreebsd

looking good! how did you black out the lights and tail lights lense?


----------



## DaveMK1

amazon.com VHT niteshades

Its a spray paint hat you put on your lenses. the tailight turned out awesome but the headlights have minute cracks in them that you cant see unless your turn on the the lights. Guess I didnt clean them well enough.


----------



## kawi rider

These are some nice rides. You guys sure clean them up nice.


----------



## skid

how do you like the swamp lites? i was thinking about getting them.


----------



## DaveMK1

I love em. Pretty good all around tire in my opinion. 

They kinda suck in the real soupy baby poop mud.

See.......
http://www.mudinmyblood.net/gallery/showimage.php?i=12362&c=


----------



## DaveMK1

Heres some more of my babbies.
He is 5 months old and already has the fever!


----------



## phreebsd

my wife wouldnt let me glue the bumbo seat to the front rack 

little buddy's got mimb!


----------



## DaveMK1

phreebsd said:


> my wife wouldnt let me glue the bumbo seat to the front rack
> 
> little buddy's got mimb!


Trying to figure out a bracket for the car seat to go on Allisons brute :haha:


----------



## bshattuck87

As soon as it warms up, I'll get some better non-cellphone pics. 




























Brenton


----------



## phreebsd

i like that stereo setup there. real nice.


----------



## Offroadin89

sorry guys, only got cell phone pics. my reg camera broke. hopefully they turn out clear. And the second pic is my new homemade skids. Alot of time to get them how I wanted them but they turned out great. :rockn:


----------



## 08GreenBrute

^^looks good but with that diamond plate in front of the radiator will make it run hot won't it


----------



## Polaris425

:rockn: lookin good!


----------



## jctgumby

08GreenBrute said:


> ^^looks good but with that diamond plate in front of the radiator will make it run hot won't it


 
He has his radiator relocated to the rack on the front


----------



## Thom

Not too big or bad but she is clean.


----------



## Polaris425

Thom said:


> Not too big or bad but she is clean.


looks awesome :rockn:


----------



## NMKawierider

Looks good Thom...wonder why you can post pics here and not...there. Hmmm, well guess I'll sneak one in too. This is as clean as it will ever get..and its Silver....not white..lol.


----------



## Polaris425

nmkawierider said:


> Looks good Thom...wonder why you can post pics here and not...there.


Because :mimbrules:


----------



## DaveMK1

08GreenBrute said:


> ^^looks good but with that diamond plate in front of the radiator will make it run hot won't it


:bigeyes: ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ Really? LOL I know you saw the radiator on the rack but that seems like a perfect line for a bill engvall heres your sign skit. LOL


----------



## Thom

ON BC my settings tell me I cannot post attachments. Not a Premium member.


----------



## phreebsd

nmkawierider said:


> Looks good Thom...wonder why you can post pics here and not...there. Hmmm, well guess I'll sneak one in too. This is as clean as it will ever get..and its Silver....not white..lol.


 
the lighting and colors in this photo are superb.


----------



## Polaris425

Thom said:


> ON BC my settings tell me I cannot post attachments. Not a Premium member.


Once again, one more reason that :mimbrules: we dont make you pay to use our site. And if you DO become a supporting member, you get ALOT more than just the ability to post some pictures... :rockn:


----------



## NMKawierider

Polaris425 said:


> Because :mimbrules:


 Should have known....


----------



## Polaris425

nmkawierider said:


> Should have known....


:bigok: :bigok:

I'm a little Biased.


----------



## 10Brute750i

Finally got all the ice and snow out from underneath! Just wanted to show of the new shoes!!


----------



## phreebsd

nice bike!
wish i had a 2010 motor in mine


----------



## Polaris425

Thats a good lookin black brute!


----------



## 10Brute750i

Thanks, im in love with this thing. Went riding with a few buddies yesterday. A KQ700, Rubicon, and a Rancher. Still about 10-12'' of snow on the way to the top of the mountain where we ride. I put it in low and hammered down and didnt even think about looking back assuming the rest of them would be ok in my tracks. Got about a mile up the mountain and there was no one behind me. They didnt make it 100 yards before they were stuck. Zilla's rock in the snow!!


----------



## wvMOUNTAINMAN

I love the black 212 in 14s, I think im going to be gettin some here soon


----------



## Crawfishie!!

Finally got her all cleaned up.......


----------



## phreebsd

that's a good lookin brute


----------



## Crawfishie!!

Thx Phreebsd, there was a BUNCH of work that went into it to get it to look and run like it does......with the generous help of Walker.....thx so much man. Guess I can't complain, I only put 1250 into it and spent 4400 for the bike. I LOVE MY BRUTE!! I just wish I could make the pics better so you can really see what it looks like....I really am happy with the rhino lined racks and 'soft plastic'.....


----------



## Rancherirs420

Here's my rancher 420 before the 30 and lift....




and one with the 30s


----------



## Polaris425

looks good


----------



## KMKjr

DaveMK1 said:


>


What kind of tire are those?


----------



## swampthing

nice rides guys!!! here's mine before upgrades n the boys 83' ALT 125 :rockn:
They ain't pretty but they function well.


----------



## meangreen360

Tell the kids they can play with the water hose and clean the brute at the same time.


----------



## Polaris425

lookin good meangreen! :rockn:


----------



## hondarecoveryman

KMKjr said:


> What kind of tire are those?


 Swamplites


----------



## Kawasaki Kid

This is mine washed b4 a race. i ran out of tire shine so i couldnt get it sparkling


----------



## lilbigtonka

here some of the honda and brute.....


----------



## Polaris425

looks good tonka


----------



## KMKjr

That's one tall f'n snork on the Honda!!!


----------



## lilbigtonka

Not quite long enough I have a vid in the ATV media where it almost went under lol


----------



## KMKjr

lilbigtonka said:


> Not quite long enough I have a vid in the ATV media where it almost went under lol


Gotta find that!!!


----------



## king05

Just got mine all cleaned up and shined and wanted to post a few pics! Not near as new or as clean as some, but i like it anyway!


----------



## kawa650

As clean as it gets with a little Halloween theme


----------



## KMKjr

kawa650 said:


> As clean as it gets


Nice pumpkin carving!!


----------



## Backwoods Motorsports

Tonka, I really like your buckmark bash plate! You fab it up yourself?
And nice bike Kawa650!


----------



## NMKawierider

Yeah something about a silver Brute. Looks good Kawa650!

Just cleaned up mine today and shot some new pics.


----------



## kawa650

thanks yall

nmkawierider yours looks cleaner, mine has scuffs, scratches, chipped, cracked and rubbed off paint all over it but its not too noticeable, still looks good. Love the silver!! http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/member.php?u=615


----------



## NMKawierider

kawa650 said:


> thanks yall
> 
> nmkawierider yours looks cleaner, mine has scuffs, scratches, chipped, cracked and rubbed off paint all over it but its not too noticeable, still looks good. Love the silver!!


lol...don't look at mine too close...there's all that too.


----------



## clemsonbrute07

a few pic of my clemson brute


----------



## bigblackrancher

With the mudweisers







and with the new laws:bigok:


----------



## Beachcruiser

Washed and waxed her today.


----------



## greenkitty7

new rims...








after a short ride...








how she sits now.. minus a couple of things.


----------



## big wall on 44s

my old 800 all cleaned up miss that 4 wheeler


----------



## big wall on 44s

ole brute cleaned up a lil just before getting dirty at triple canopy ranch last weekend


----------



## mini bogger

here's mine all cleaned up


----------



## Bruteforce10

That Big Bear is one sweet ride. Yours makes me want one lol.


----------



## NMKawierider

Yeah good looking Big Bear mini bogger.


----------



## kawboy1

Nice bikes guy's, heres mine.


----------



## bigblackrancher

before:








after:


----------



## mini bogger

thanks for the complements! go vote for me for quad of the month!


----------



## bigblackrancher




----------



## muddigger360

Here's mine


----------



## muddigger360

More pics


----------



## ~walker

mini bogger i seen your ride at catvos when it was there .. that thing is super nice..


----------



## mini bogger

thanks, masterofmud!


----------



## LSUh20fowler




----------



## gman-brute

Got the snorkels and my audio pipe done for this summer..:rockn:
















Bringing my little man up right!








Also I was wondering how ppl are strapping down there pipes?? dont care for the way mine looks. haha


----------



## mini bogger

nice ride, g-man. When i get my audio tube put on (very soon) I'm gonna use black zip ties.
That last pic is priceless! Start 'em young!


----------



## gmcz71502

06 650sra


----------



## Y2DJ

Here's mine.


----------



## Austin840




----------



## lilbigtonka

did you buy that bike off a guy from highlifter long time ago and man it got alot of snorkels and goes everywhere lol but none the less is killer looking


----------



## cwm9805

My Sportsman 850.. It's waiting for an axle to come in so I thought I would clean it up some instead of it sitting in the shop.


----------



## Coolwizard

I did a little cleaning on the Camo Brute.


----------



## NMKawierider

Coolwizard said:


> I did a little cleaning on the Camo Brute.


Yep...you can tell which has become your favorit....lol


All dressed up with all the junk.


----------



## xtreme02gt

nmkawierider said:


> Yep...you can tell which has become your favorit....lol
> 
> 
> All dressed up with all the junk.





Man, I really like your bike.... Very Nice! 

How do you like those tires?


----------



## NMKawierider

xtreme02gt said:


> Man, I really like your bike.... Very Nice!
> 
> How do you like those tires?


Love the tires on everything except soft, deep sand on steep hills. Not bad in moderate mud though. 8-Ply radial...no worries about flats in the back country.


----------



## phreebsd

cwm9805 said:


> My Sportsman 850.. It's waiting for an axle to come in so I thought I would clean it up some instead of it sitting in the shop.


You have one of the most unique yards I have ever seen. Is that a tennis court?


----------



## cwm9805

phreebsd said:


> You have one of the most unique yards I have ever seen. Is that a tennis court?


Yea it is. It's mostly for the kids that come around and for drunk adults to play haha.


----------



## limegreenbrute03

Just a quick one I got after I cleaned it up from the Slumlord ride. Didn't really take a lot of time, just a quick pressure wash is all.


----------



## 06REDGRIZZ

heres the last pics i took of the ole girl before i sold her. I miss her already. (kinda)


----------



## Brute650i

sure was a beauty


----------



## NMKawierider

Not working Olgreen. Copy just the image code and paste here.


----------



## Polaris425

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=7025

^ Read that olgreen


----------



## Bruteforce10

Dont know if i ever put pics of mine up fefore i sold her. I miss it dearly lol


----------



## Mr.renegade

the 'gade after a fun ride.


----------



## austinlord13

Here's my 2002 Arctic Cat 400. It's a little beat up, but its a trooper, and still going strong. This is about as clean as it gets, but oh well.


----------



## Polaris425

nice rides!


----------



## rolaj4me




----------



## tcdawg

'08 750 King 
VDI, UNI
2" Lift
HL Springs
OL2 Skinnies
MSA Diesels
Snorked
Ricochet Plates
Radiator Relocate
Frnt/Rear Bumpers
Coop 3+ 
18gr Weights 
Yellow Secondary


----------



## DaveMK1

Man that's one clean suzuki!


----------



## rkc05

Little vid of mine.


----------



## Ole Nasty

My junk. As clean as it'll ever be.


----------



## Ben626

This is my 2008 Outlander max 800

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bigjohn1121

Bout as clean as it gets


----------



## Ben626

My 2008 outlander. Took off the windshield for the summer. Installed my RAM GPS mount. And polished her up

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NMKawierider

Ben626 said:


> My 2008 outlander. Took off the windshield for the summer. Installed my RAM GPS mount. And polished her up
> 
> Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


Nice..what GPS are you running Ben626?


----------



## Ben626

Nuvi 500, but im not sure if it's available anymore 

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NMKawierider

Ben626 said:


> Nuvi 500, but im not sure if it's available anymore
> 
> Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


I think it is...at least I think I saw it listed on Garmin's site.


----------



## Ben626

Maybe you can get it from Garmin still, but I haven't seen it in stores for a long time. I like it, its supposed to be water proof. I have the navionics fishing chip and a ATV trail map chip for Minnesota.


Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Polaris425

Clean


----------



## Polaris425

One more


----------



## onebadcummin

All clean except tires


----------



## RYAN.

got the rzr cleaned up spent a few hours cleaning it to go to boggs and boulders , unloaded it there and the first hole we hit was the 15 minute hole that I think can be re-named I only made it 3/4 of the way before I gave up but still think the ol2s coulda pulled it through, 21" of ground clearance high centered pic don't do it justice dunno why the wife didn't get a pic of it but i could almost lay my roof over on the ground




















Lower Alabama Boyz
2009 rzrS 
5" lift with fox podiums
rhino axles on all 4
29.5 OL2s on MSA Diesels
EPI clutch kit
snorkeled
SATV roof with tractor tunes

stock can am boots going on axles when super atv boots wear


----------



## Codeman350ss

Mine all shined up.


----------



## lilbigtonka

Looking super clean codeman


----------



## 05_brute

Codeman350ss said:


> Mine all shined up.


:rockn: Looks awesome man!


----------



## 05_brute

The day i brought it home and first ride. Just purchased team green plastics today so i will be putting up an new pic sometime next week when i get it installed and cleaned up.


----------



## Bigscotty732

98 big bear 26 blackwaters snorkel soon.. Just picked it up a couple days ago


----------



## brutepower95

Mine pretty clean don't think I get put clean pics on here bout to go to the mud bogs


----------



## brutepower95

My sisters raptor an my jeep


----------



## DaveMK1

Last clean picture before she goes under the knife for a top end job tomorrow.


----------



## brutemike

All cleaned up.


----------



## gpinjason

All cleaned up...


----------



## Codeman350ss

lilbigtonka said:


> Looking super clean codeman


 Thanks man.

---------- Post added at 03:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:54 PM ----------



05_brute said:


> :rockn: Looks awesome man!


 Appreicate it.


----------



## lilbigtonka

Man gpinjason to new to be that many scratches on her yikes


----------



## gpinjason

lilbigtonka said:


> Man gpinjason to new to be that many scratches on her yikes


the trails are tight here!!!!


----------



## brute69

Washed mine up after a short ride last night


----------



## D-LUX

Cleaned it up today, ready for the next ride


/i\


----------



## Polaris425

^ Got her lookin good!


----------



## greenkitty7

Here she is.


----------



## JBYRD8

Justin
2012 Brute Force 750 eps
28" Mega Mayhem S/W
Snorkels up front & Exhaust Snorkel
Warn Vantage 2000lb Winch
RDC 2" Lift Kit
RDC Rad Kit
VFJ #6 & #1


----------



## hussejn

*At least they're out of the garage.*

Got them hosed down and toweled off. Didn't have time to apply any products though. Ran out of daylight. The setting sun made for some nice pictures.


----------



## Polaris425

Looks sick!


Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone5


----------



## Oilfield1

hussejn said:


> Got them hosed down and toweled off. Didn't have time to apply any products though. Ran out of daylight. The setting sun made for some nice pictures.


 
Im really digging that prairie....best lookin one I have seen!


----------



## hussejn

*Thanks*

Thanks for the compliments guys. However, I cannot take all of the credit. After searching this, other forums, and the internet, I found a few examples of Prairies with mods (not many out there). Here are a couple that inspired some of what I have done to mine. Eventually I will get with the times and go IRS. Until then, I plan to make the most of my SRAs. I think the black one is the best looking Prairie I've ever seen.


----------



## axgrinder




----------



## Litenyaup

Cleaned her up n sold last month.


----------



## Dkh100

soooo shinnnyyy


----------



## rosenj87

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425

Not an atv but, I did clean the old ford up the other day.


----------



## 4x4king

Went for a ride on the bruin and had my friend on his 125cc quad thing is pretty good i mean does 50kmh any ways cleaned er up and put in the garage for the night tomorrow it will be thick mid again 


I could be getting muddy right now but no im on tapatalk


----------



## BuscoKawi750I4x4

phreebsd said:


> Just cleaned your ride and want to show it off? Do so here!





what offset do you have for those rims?. looking at getting some myself for my brute. and how much lift?


----------



## BuscoKawi750I4x4

wife cleaned up our brute after she went to Busco Beach
(Before and After)

sorry the pics are not the big display i don't know how to load them like that.


----------

